# First Outdoor Grow, simple question



## Maxgr97 (May 23, 2006)

Hello everybody, this is my first post ever, so bear with me.  I read the FAQ's and couldn't find any help on watering.  I'm growing outside with some bagseeds (first grow...) and my two *girls* are about 3 inches tall.  I'm just wondering

1)How often should I water my plants

2)How much water should I use each time

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

You want to water them when they are getting pretty dry, you can stick your finger down into the soil and check for moisture or go by the weight if they are in pots. Mj likes to get close to drying out between watering to get some air to the roots, this will also help you avoid root rot, molds and such.
Give them a good drink but don't drown them.


----------



## Maxgr97 (May 23, 2006)

Thank you very much.  I still am not quite sure on how much water to use each time.  Should I just pour until some of it starts to puddle?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

Give them a good soaking but not enough to cause standing water, are they in the ground? If they are they'll take more water as it is going to soak into the surrounding areas, so soak them but don't make a big puddle.


----------



## Maxgr97 (May 24, 2006)

Alright I think I've got it now.  Thanks.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## davidfla (May 27, 2006)

when my were babies I just watered them like 2 times a week with 1/2 cup of water per plant...Idk if its true but I think the moisture in the air helps water it too but i dont know if u all live in a very moist enviroment like i do so ya...


----------

